# Rabbits??



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

someones bringing me two rabbits tonight wondered if anyones got any good recipes??


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Stuff with Duracell and baste every 10 minutes in KY Jelly...


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

pan fried in butter is great...

used to do that at the end of a shoot.

easiest thing to do is to gut, skin, lop off the head and then quarter it. bit of chopped garlic in a pan and about an ounce of butter. chuck the bits in and cook quickly, keeping it moving so as not to burn the meat.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Apparently you can cook it just like chicken. I had a lovely rabbit stew once.

Not sure how it was made, but it had loads of mushrooms in and was gorgeous.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

cheers fellas think hes preppin them for me might give frying em a go.

dont fancy the ky jelly recipe it tastes like s**t!! lol


----------



## muzi (Jun 3, 2009)

When I tried rabbit it tasted a lot like tuna. I think my mate was having me on.


----------

